# Regal Theaters restores showing racy "red band" trailers again



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The move by Regal Entertainment Group,which operates 6,388 screens in 39 states and the District of Columbia will begin allowing "red band" trailers to promote more of the R,NC-17 rated and unrated movies to show in their theaters again.This will likely lead to similar decisions at a number of the nation's other major chains.More info at the following link.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080317/media_nm/trailers_dc


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Why are they called trailers if they are before the movie? Shouldn't they be after?   Or maybe called prelers?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Why are they called trailers if they are before the movie? Shouldn't they be after?   Or maybe called prelers?


Ahh, excellent query, RobertE:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trailer_%28film%29 said:


> Trailers or previews are film advertisements for films that will be exhibited in the future at a cinema, on whose screen they are shown. The term "trailer" comes from their having originally been shown at the end of a film programme. That practice did not last long, because patrons tended to leave the theater after the films ended, but the name has stuck. Trailers are now shown before the film (or the A movie in a double feature program) begins.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"...because patrons tended to leave the theater after the films ended..."_


It would make sense then that a movie's full credits be run before it begins, so that the film's
audience will see the names and titles of all those who contributed to the making of the film.

On the other hand, if that were the case, then moviegoers would show up 15 minutes late. The
solution to that problem would be to deny admittance to latecomers once the credits begin to roll.

There. That would solve the problem. :sure:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> It would make sense then that a movie's full credits be run before it begins, so that the film's
> audience will see the names and titles of all those who contributed to the making of the film.
> 
> On the other hand, if that were the case, then moviegoers would show up 15 minutes late. The
> ...


Whew, you are a busy man, Nick, solving the problems and mysteries of the world singlehandedly. Thanks for your service.


----------

